# Utes-versus-Stanford



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

WOOOHOOOOO. I guess there isn't many football fans on this forum anymore so I will have to start this thread a little late. What a sweet game!!! The Utes always get ready for big games and they looked a lot better last night. I'm glad that Wilson didn't have many turnovers. This will help the Utes build a lot of confidence through the rest of their schedule. I thought Stanford was going to kill the Utes, and maybe that is why a lot of Ute fans didn't talk about the game.

OOO°)OOOOO°)OOOOO°)OO


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to all the UTE fans !


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Props, they are up to 29 in the rankings. It is interesting to see teams like Oklahoma and Stanford lose to non-ranked opponents with multiple losses and only drop 7-8 spots. It is a joke, but I am sure that the Utes don't see it that way as they now drink the kool aid too, or do they?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Great win for the Utah Utes. Way to go!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It's huntin' season so nobody saw the game. I went out Saturday and had a good day catching wild brown trout.

How about Texas (who was over-rated when they played BYU) beating Oklahoma. It appears they got better after BYU put the lickin' on 'em.

I think 7 of the top teams lost last weekend so it was a good day for the underdogs.

I'm glad the Ute fans rushed the field after the win and it's not always the silly BYU team that does it after a big win.

I liked the Stanford coaches comments something like: "We were beat by the better team and a better coached team." That was nice to hear instead of the usual hogwash about refs.


----------

